# Is it bad that I only feed my betta frozen blood worms and brine shrimp?



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Because that's all I feed Charlie. 
I, of course, cut the cubes into smaller pieces, then let it defrost in some of his tank water before feeding them to him. 
I usually alternate them and then fast him for one day. 
Should I try feeding pellets?
I tired once, and he wasn't interested.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know how nutritional the frozen brands are, but I would still suggest pellets (or flakes) as their staple food. So yes, I would invest. If he doesn't like it, looks like you'll have to buy a new one... However, since he's used to his treats for now, feed him for a week straight and force-feed if you have to.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

What kind of pellets or flakes would you suggest? And do I need to soak them first, before I feed them to him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would recommend pellets. Wardleys, Hikari betta bio gold or Aqueon pellets.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright, thank you! I'll go pick some up later today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

its a little dificult that your betta eats pellets or flakes after been eating blood worms or brine shrimp...
try giving him some live food, that is better than the others foods...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Pellets should be the staple food and live food should be only given as a treat once or twice a week. They don't have a lot or any nutritional value for them. It's like humans eating junk food all the time.lol It'll probably take some time for him to get used to the pellets because the live food probably tastes better to him. I would suggest holding off on the live food until he eats the pellets so he realizes that that's his food and than give the live food once or twice a week.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> ....Hikari betta bio gold....


Thats what i use.
Lucky LOVES it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You have to be careful with live foods because they can contain parasites.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Frozen food is actually really good for your fish. It is second only to live foods. Many breeders feed solely on live and frozen foods. The only reason pellets are so popular is because most pet betta owners don't have the time to thaw and feed frozen twice a day.

If you like what your doing and the fish seems healthy I say keep it up.. your fish is probably really happy with the arrangement.

Freeze Dried foods are the ones that should be fed sparingly because the nutritional value is lowered in the freeze drying process. The scale for fish food goes Live, Frozen, Pellet, Flake, Freeze Dried.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oops I was thinking of freeze dried food.lol


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh okay. Well I normally only feed him once a day, and he seems fine with that. Should I start feeding twice a day?

I got him two different kinds of pellets, wardley's advanced nutrition and aqueon betta food. I soaked three of the wardley pellets, but he only ate two, so I took the other one out. It seems the pellets take more chewing than he's use to. 

Question on the soaking, do I let the pellet get bloated with water from his tank before I give them to him, or do i just let em soak about a minute?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I do 30seconds-1minute. It seems that as it gets bigger (as it soaks longer), mine has more trouble eating. So, if Wardley's really are as big as people say (I don't use them), you may be limited on time. Just experiment with how long you should soak.


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright, thanks!


----------

